# Non-GSD: Crested Piglets



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

These babies are growing like WEEDS!!

Day 1











Today (Day 5)


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

OHHHHHHH! look at the wrinkles!!! Too cute


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - they are huge! You know what amazed me? How active they were right after they were born. I check out the live stream and was just fascinated by their activity. They're beautiful Lauri!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i actually just mentioned this in chat. can't believe it, in just under a week. the brown girl is lightening up quite a bit. i think she's gonna look like her papa!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh my goodness!!!!!!!
okay, so, could you post a pic holding a baby in your hand? 
how's the mamma adjusting?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I am soo upset I was watching the Ustream all dedicated but I figured I was safe since they weren't due for a few days, so I go to bed, come on here the next day and BAM puppies







Now they are little piggy puppies and SOOOOO adorable. I'm stalking them right now and the little black and white one is terrorizing its poor momma. I think someone needs to tell him/her that it is a crestie not a tazmanian devil


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What fat little wrinkly piggies!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

PUPPIES!!







To cute! 
Where's this live stream?? I could have been watching puppies today?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin I'm stalking them right now and the little black and white one is terrorizing its poor momma. I think someone needs to tell him/her that it is a crestie not a tazmanian devil


i'd love to tell you that it was the little boy causing havoc - but i'm pretty sure that thats the first born girl. man is she going to town!



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986PUPPIES!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kaynya-s-puppies


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow way to go little girl but I feel so bad for her momma, that can not be comfortable. Talk about enthusiasm I think she started a trend, now they are all doing it. They are all soo adorable. When do they start looking crestie like (with the crazy hair and everything).


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That live stream is so cool! I know what I am doing tommorrow!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, they _are_ growing like weeds, cute weeds, but still..! Geez!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow they are quite a bit bigger! 

I didn't know there was a webcam, just checked it out and just lots of little sleep twitches. I'll have to bookmark it


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

just adorable-but somehow I can't imagine petting a dog with no hair.No putdown-just can't think what it would feel like?I am used to NEVER touching skin no matter how hard I scritch.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They are really starting to fill out now!

Lauri, I may have missed it, but have you figured out what the little brown one is yet?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I noticed when I checked in on them earlier today how chubby they had gotten. Good job Momma Kaynya!!! She's doing a great job!!!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha kitty attack! I think the cat is confused, it kept tapping them on the head like "ummmm what exactly are you??" Very cute.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Banzai (yellow) and Cloe (dark tiger) are both facinated with the puppies. They will gently reach in a paw and tap the pups. Cloe was pushing one around while Kaynya was in the box with them!

Still not sure on the brown one although I'm leaning towards a hairy hairless.

I'm taking them in Thursday morning to have rear dewclaws removed and afterwards we are going to visit the stud owner (so she can see them) and then stop at my breeders place. She'll be able to tell me exactly what the brown one is.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinWhen do they start looking crestie like (with the crazy hair and everything).


Usually about 2-3 weeks of age. They will be introduced to the trimmers tomorrow. Tonight is their first nail trims.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

awww that is soo cool, I can't wait to watch them grow, it is soo awesome that you are doing the ustream! Your Banzai was very gentle! Very pretty too btw. He just hopped in, investigated, gave a few gentle taps, watched them move around, looked throughly confused, checked out the dish and decided he was done lol, very entertaining, although nerve racking because he looks bigger than Kaynya!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Funny, I was just saying on the chat in Ustream that Kaynya doesn't seem to mind the cats in the box while she's in there but she growls at the other dogs if they even come close to the box.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I just saw that, I wonder why, I saw your GSD poke its head in once then leave. I guess the dogs are more intimidating than the cats. Kaynya really seems to be doing a great job. Every time I pop into your ustream one of the pups,if not all of them, are eating, idk how she does it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin Every time I pop into your ustream one of the pups,if not all of them, are eating, idk how she does it.


That would explain the growth!

Pup #1 - born at 6.75 ounces; weighed in tonight at 10.75
Pup #2 - born at 6.63 ounces; tonight = 10.00
Pup #3 - born at 5.75 ounces; tonight = 9.50
Pup #4 - born at 6.63 ounces; tonight = 10.00

During the past 24 hours the puups have put on between 1.25 and 1.75 ounces each!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to add - Kaynya has been cleaning up after them better, too! I think she just didn't want to deal with the loose stools. Those are gone.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Serious cuteness there!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG! There are 2 going to town eating right now. Poor Kaynya!!!!! She's being such a good mommy!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Eating again...







So cool. 

They look all warm and snuggley. Thanks for this look into the Crested world. 

Is there suppose to be sound?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope - no sound right now. The whelping box is in our office and you would just hear DH & I yaking back and forth.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lauri, the sweet lil babies are really growing! Has anything so far surprised you about whelping this litter of Cresteds? Anything unexpected with this? Thank you SO MUCH for sharing this with us!! We *love* you, Kaynya!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

look at how tiny they are


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Where's the mommy? She must be on a potty break...or just a break period...I know I would need a break!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfLauri, the sweet lil babies are really growing! Has anything so far surprised you about whelping this litter of Cresteds? Anything unexpected with this? Thank you SO MUCH for sharing this with us!! We *love* you, Kaynya!!


I just posted this in the Breeders Chat forum, in my diary:



> Quote:They are MUCH stronger and more active than I was expecting!! I've already started lowering the temperature in the whelping area because they have shown signs of being too warm. I thought, being small pups and hairless, that they would need it in the high 80s for a much longer period of time. Right now we have it in the high 70s - low 80s.
> 
> Since there were only 4 and Mom had a TON of milk they are growing like pigs!! They are already pushing themselves up on their legs and moving around the box more than I expected. I think we'll have to expand the box sooner!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mom has decided the kids can spend some alone time so she's joining us on the couch to watch tv or just hang around with the other dogs a bit more than at first.

But if Mauser heads towards our office (where the whelping box is) Kaynya charges in there to make sure he doesn't get near them!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow!! Little hungry powerhouses, huh! I'm also amazed that without much fur, that they're regulating temperature so well! I bet Kaynya's milk supply will adjust to her litter's needs and be just right. This is great that they're truly growing and thriving and so very active. Awesome news!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

cute! My Friend has three!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

How did I miss this!







Congratulations! 

Huh, they do look different! I like the one with hair or I'm not sure if that's hair, lol! The brown looking one under her tail


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks!! Mauser is an Uncle!!









He's actually very good with them. I hold one and he licks it and sniffs it until Kaynya comes charging up and snarks him on the nose.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Now my 5 yr old and my 7 yr old sons are watching. They are way more interested than I even thought...they love it!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG, I think I could watch them all day! Thanks for putting up the cam, very cool!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I got to see the bio sensor (is that the right name?) training this morning. To cool. That had sound, the pups were making sounds, my pack was looking at the screen, like what the heck?? To cute.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I watched it too. Gracie stood staring at the monitor and every time the baby squealed she barked. Silly Gracie!!!! I keep trying to post comments on the piglet's forum but I can't for some reason.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think you need a Ustream account to do the chat.

Since the pups are in our office and DH & I spend most of the day there I don't have the sound one. (You don't want to hear DH & I yakking all day.







)

Pups are back from the vet, visiting the stud dogs owner and my breeder. The dew claw removal went well. My vet was showing me how to do it so I could do it myself for the next litter. After watching him I said "I'll just bring them here. I don't mind the 2 hour trip!"

I'm not squeamish it's just that it takes a practiced hand to do a good job and I'd rather invest the 2 hours to have him do it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG!!! They are so freakin' adorable right now. Brown and the black/white one were sliding all over the place. B&W must have gotten tired of sliding around and is asleep again. Brown is still looking for something....MOMMY!!!!!! Lauri I love them


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

One was laying on her neck earlier, while the other 3 were eating. To cute...my new addiction.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just finished another set of BioSensor exercises (recorded them again) as well as introducing the pups to new scents (cinnamon).


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG!! It's a piglet pile







They are all sleeping and brown was on his back and finally rolled over right ways up. Then 2 were draped over another one. They are too precious!!! I'm enjoying this more than the shiba enu (??) pups....guess 'cause we know these!!! I'm so glad you're doing this Lauri. I think we need one of our GSD breeders to set up a cam next time!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

good job on the videos! very informative and interesting. how did they react to the cinnamon? (my old old old comp didn't give a clear image)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Two of them seemed to stop fussing - maybe they actually 'smelled' it? I'm not sure.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Any updated pics? I was just checking in on the live feed, to see how big they are...momma is right in the way.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66OMG!! It's a piglet pile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but did you see the white GSD pups...they are too cute!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Any updated pics? I was just checking in on the live feed, to see how big they are...momma is right in the way.


I'll take some tonight. I have to rearrange the whole box soon - the light, the camera and the pads. I'm going to take off the pig rails since the pups are big enough that smothering isn't a worry any more.


----------

